# BBWSs and Wicca



## Orso (Nov 19, 2016)

*Disclaimer*: I am an agnostic and I respect any religion as long it respects other people's religion - or lack of it - therefore I would never suggest people to convert or push forward any religion. So this thread does not say that BBWs/SSBBWs should be Wiccans or that they should convert to Wicca.

This said, it came to my mind that Wicca would be a very suitable religion for BBWs/SSBBWs. Wicca, from the little I know, focuses on the Goddess, on Nature and on Mother Earth. BBWS, with their bountiful bodies, can be seen as the personification of Mother Earth and of Nature, of their bountifulness and generosity, and somehow they could be seen as the personification of the Goddess. 

So I wonder if many Wiccans are BBWs/SSBBWs and if any of the wonderful women of this forum are Wiccans. In case any of you does not like to reveal her religion, I prepared a poll. You are welcome to take part in it.


----------



## Fleur (Nov 23, 2016)

I am curious about it. I bought a book last week "The Witch Book" If anyone have other books to suggest me about this topic, send me a message.


----------



## ravfa (Nov 27, 2016)

I've been to several pagan/Wiccan festivals, and have noticed more than a few BBWs/SSBBWs in attendance. I have also thought that Wicca would be a good spiritual match for those in the Size Acceptance/Feederism community. There is a text in Wicca called "The Charge of the Goddess" (there are multiple versions, as with much in Wicca there is no "official" version). One line reads, ". . .all acts of love and pleasure are my rituals. Therefore, let there be beauty and strength, power and compassion, honor and humility, mirth and reverence within you." Also, the main ethical foundation is The Wiccan Rede, the short version of which is, "An it harm none, do what ye will." There is no sin, no guilt, no moral values which pass judgment on size, pleasure in eating, etc. (There is however, a focus on accepting responsibility for you own acts, and acting for the good of all.)

BigCutieFleur - there are many, many books on Wicca, including many good "Wicca 101" books. Check out Amazon and read the reviews. If you're interested in it, don't just read one book. There is no one definitive version of Wicca. The more perspectives you can learn from, the better.


----------



## John Smith (Dec 13, 2016)

With the lot of BBW short novels which approach the supernatural theme of weight gain with so much of mystical - for not saying `` esoterical `` - touch, I largely suspicioned since longtime ago many writers to have some affinities with those so-called earth-centered or neopagan spiritualities/philosophies.


----------



## ditzygirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Kinda personal but moreover is religious talk allowed on this forum?


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 16, 2016)

ditzygirl said:


> Kinda personal but moreover is religious talk allowed on this forum?



Seeing as it was asked in the frame of size acceptance, yes. General religious talk isn't suitable for the main board though.


----------



## SecretlyaKitten (Dec 24, 2016)

Wicca actually has both a god and goddess, and they respect and honor both of them. Polarity is important in that religion--polarity here meaning the importance of both male and female.

I've never really thought about Wicca in terms of size acceptance. The first Wiccan I met (that I actually knew practiced Wicca) was fat. I've met even more--not just Wiccans, but Pagans and witches in general--that are thin, and still others that are fat. To be honest with you, I can't say I see any evidence that Wicca would be a good place for fat people...nor can I say I see it wouldn't be.

There's a great deal of ambiguity within Wicca (and Paganism and witchcraft). What is right to another person is unjust to another. I really don't think there's any great advantage for your size when it comes to Wicca, at all. The advantage will be dependent on the community that is around you, and how they feel about your size.

...Which, of course, can also be said for Christianity, Islam, Hinduism, etc


----------

